# Extracting honey from top bar hive comb



## smilinpossum (Oct 27, 2011)

I need some input into an efficient method to extract honey from top bar comb..

*Not* interested in doing cut comb at this time, period.

All I seem to hear is "hand squeeze it"..which I have done, but, there has to be a better way...

I was thinking something like they use in Japan that I have seen on videos..It looks something like a cider press....
You put the comb in there, and turn the top crank, and it mashes the comb and the honey runs out the bottom through a opening like in a regular extractor...

However..cider presses aren't cheap...and since I only have one top bar hive..it is not an item I would be willing to pay upwards from $100 for...especially if it won't work as I envision it..
No..I do not know anyone that has one I could borrow...
Also, before I try and buy one used or off Craigslist or some such...I would rather find out other possible methods..There may be something easier that people on these forums might know about...Thanks!


----------



## honeydrunk (Dec 29, 2012)

Mmm most people crush and strain, they use a 5 gallon bucket with holes in it, put a mesh paint strainer in that to filter out wax, etc. That goes on top of another 5 gallon bucket with a honey gate. Then to speed the process up I have seen guys use a paint mixer attached to a cordless drill to break out all the comb.


----------



## Roy Coates (May 27, 2012)

here you go...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4lwVgHTja0

here you go....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4lwVgHTja0

her you go...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4lwVgHTja0

search you tube for "extracting hone from top bar hive". This guy demonstrates how he does it. I can t post the link ??? pm and I will get you the link


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree with honeydrunk, my variation is to take a piece of a clean tee shirt, place over one bucket, snap a lid over it that has predrilled holes in it. Sit another bucket on top that has predrilled holes in the bottom. Place a piece of precut #8 wire in the bottom of the top bucket. I wash my hands good and squeeze the combs as best I can, I place this (comb also) in the top bucket and snap a lid on to keep insects out. Takes most of a day to strain. It's an easy way to get clean raw honey.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Crush and strain certainly works.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesharvest.htm

But I wouldn't call that extracting. If your bars are 19" and the comb is fairly strong (especially if it has cocoons in it) and if your bars will fit your extractor (different extractors have different kinds of systems to hold the top of the bar) you can probably extract them in the extractor. A tangential extractor would probably work as well. The really soft white comb you probably can't extract without a frame and a lot of gentleness...


----------

